# Rochester NY - BJJ Blackbelt!!



## bryans (Nov 4, 2002)

Yes, our Black belt arrives from Brazil on Tues Nov 5, 2002! 

For those who may not know Esfiha has suffered a knee injury while training which will require some rehab. The good news is he will recover quickly and will join us ASAP. 

In the meantime Alexandre Dos Santos Dantas will be joining us for classes starting Wed Nov 6, 2002 until Esfiha arrives. Alexandre is born and raised in Brazil and earned his Blackbelt 3 years ago under Castillo Blanco. He is a good friend of Esfiha and is an exceptional player. Like Esfiha, he is of good size as well. 

We promised Blackbelt training and we are delivering despite Esfiha's unfortunate setback. We wish Esfiha a speedy recovery and look forward to his arrival in the states. 

Esfiha will join us as soon as he can fly in and he will teach side by side with Alexandre even though he won't be able to roll. 

Please stop by for a roll with the first and only BJJ Blackbelt instruction in Western NY!! 

Peloton BJJ Alliance JJ Affiliate Located in: Atlas Health & Fitness 42 Nichols St, Ste 12 Spencerport, NY 14559 

(585) 352-7363 

Classes M, W, F @ 7:30 pm and Sat @ 10:30 am Day Classes soon - Privates with Alexandre also available. 

Web site soon... 

Bryan Spinosa Paul Ferranti


----------



## arnisador (Nov 4, 2002)

That's great! Good luck!


----------



## JDenz (Nov 5, 2002)

sweet good luck on your school


----------



## bryans (Nov 5, 2002)

Thanks guys. Stay tuned for exciting seminar news for the weekend of Dec 7 & 8. Save the date!


----------



## JDenz (Nov 5, 2002)

Sweet thanks for the early heads up


----------



## bryans (Nov 5, 2002)

Alexandre just landed in Rochester this afternoon. He wanted to roll as soon as he got off the plane. He is a great guy and a big guy too. 

Anyone within driving distance to meet and train with him is in for a big treat!


----------

